# BDF Tablets from SHENZHEN China



## kg11sgbg (Oct 23, 2019)

Friends any idea about BDF company Tablet manufactured in China at SHENZHEN?

I am bringing one 8 inch screen display model through AliExpress.
I am bringing this:--->
US $84.49 25% OFF|2019 New 8 Inch 4G LTE Mobile Phone Call Tablet Pc Octa Core Android 7.0 Tablets 4GB+64GB WiFi Bluetooth 3G 4G Dual SIM 5MP+12MP-in Tablets from Computer & Office on AliExpress - 11.11_Double 11_Singles' Day

Anyone bought so far from China?
Please share any points.
Model: *BDF819*


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 23, 2019)

No idea but you should be ready to pay customs duty in case you get unlucky as this product price is above the 5k exemption limit so if customs officer decided to inspect it closely & decide to do a google search for price then you will have to pay customs duty.

P.S. btw long time no see


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 24, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> No idea but you should be ready to pay customs duty in case you get unlucky as this product price is above the 5k exemption limit so if customs officer decided to inspect it closely & decide to do a google search for price then you will have to pay customs duty.
> 
> P.S. *btw long time no see*


No ,actually I was busy with work schedule these days. So this absence.
Never to forget YOU friend and the others too.

Moreover a bit distractred from this forum, as I am in TELEGRAM group ,busy testing different custom ROM's ported to my *SRT.Phone* a.k.a *T5524* a.k.a *rimo02a* smartphone from *SMARTRON.

*
Regarding payment of custom fees,it is really a sh!t if the customs officer closely inspects the product and charges me.
Anyway,friend thank you for the response.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 24, 2019)

No problem  give an update here whenever you get it.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 24, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> No problem  give an update here whenever you get it.


Bro. seems I am in a soup.
See this:--->

Attached file

What to do now?
How much I have to pay???


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 24, 2019)

It is a customs declaration form,should have been there. @SaiyanGoku @icebags any idea about this?


----------



## icebags (Oct 25, 2019)

now you wait for 15-20 days. if they release it then fine, otherwise you may have to call them / visit them to inquire. they are probably suspecting the item is undervalued in declaration form or something. anyways, if they charge taxes, it may be 20-50%, depends on them. but they may not charge taxes at all, totally depends on them.

for high value items, courier services like DHL is recommended, they take care of the paper works themselves, which are required for high value items, and collect the money from your doorstep.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## pkkumarcool (Oct 25, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> It is a customs declaration form,should have been there. @SaiyanGoku @icebags any idea about this?



What is this custom form shouldn’t it be filled by seller.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 25, 2019)

pkkumarcool said:


> What is this custom form shouldn’t it be filled by seller.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It should be but either seller missed it or customs official found the form "incorrect".


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 25, 2019)

Actually logistics staff has declared the tablet at US $50.00 price in their form.
This was conveyed to me by *Shenzhen BDF Touch Technology Ltd*.,the seller.


----------



## icebags (Oct 26, 2019)

pkkumarcool said:


> What is this custom form shouldn’t it be filled by seller.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



it's basically a form with recipient address and item details - description, value, weight etc. printed on it. sellers take the form print out and stick it on the packet. they never miss to do this.

but his case, the item value was mentioned $50, for a 8" tablet, which probably attracted their suspicion. they are experienced people after all, handing thousands of packets daily. they know which one to catch, which one to not.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 26, 2019)

icebags said:


> it's basically a form with recipient address and item details - description, value, weight etc. printed on it. sellers take the form print out and stick it on the packet. they never miss to do this.
> 
> but his case, the item value was mentioned $50, for a 8" tablet, which probably attracted their suspicion. they are experienced people after all, handing thousands of packets daily. they know which one to catch, which one to not.


Then what will be my activity?
I mean how much (Taxes/Duty)do I need to pay for the Tablet?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 26, 2019)

kg11sgbg said:


> Then what will be my activity?
> I mean how much (Taxes/Duty)do I need to pay for the Tablet?


~30-40% I think.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Oct 26, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> ~30-40% I think.



around 42%


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 26, 2019)

42% of Rs.6700.oo(approx.)
Comes at Rs.2800.00 to be precise!!!!
Which I HAVE TO SHELL OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Do I have to pay this amount to Postman/Delivery Personnel or Directly to Customs Deptt???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## icebags (Oct 26, 2019)

kg11sgbg said:


> Then what will be my activity?
> I mean how much (Taxes/Duty)do I need to pay for the Tablet?


you just wait, and keep checking tracker as i said. if you get charged you will get call from local post office. if you are asked of item value(which you wont be, anyways), tell the actual value. when you pay tax, get the receipt.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 29, 2019)

Still today tablet stuck at the Customs office with the message CN22/23 missing /inappropriate.

When shall I get hold of it???


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 31, 2019)

Latest status as of today is







Now the highlighted region in yellow,shows "Retention Reason: Other"

@icebags , do you have any idea what does that mean?
Also seeking help from @whitestar_999  and @pkkumarcool , regarding the latest update of the product.

Shall, I meet the officials at their office tomorrow here in Kolkata and request to deliver the tablet towards me personally???


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 31, 2019)

You can meet the officials,at least you can request them to lower the customs duty if they agree to tell you the exact amount at that time because it looks like you will have to pay some customs duty.


----------



## icebags (Nov 1, 2019)

kg11sgbg said:


> Shall, I meet the officials at their office tomorrow here in Kolkata and request to deliver the tablet towards me personally???


lol no. 6 days gone, 14 more to go. you take a deep breath, forget about the mail & enjoy one of these mailbag videos.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 1, 2019)

icebags said:


> lol no. 6 days gone, 14 more to go. you take a deep breath, forget about the mail & enjoy one of these mailbag videos.


LOL funny man
You expect this to happen...


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 1, 2019)

Wel,well,well.
Might be receiving the Tablet tomorrow at my Office address. (Actually I am hiding this transaction from my spouse!!!!!)

Today, I went to Kolkata Customs(Foreign Air Mail) deptt.
They were very cordial and helpful about my query. It was a really good experience.
I HAVE TO PAY Rs.1786.00 AS CUSTOMS DUTY/TAX for this Tablet,which was ascertained and confirmed by them.
I had the money,wanted to pay on spot and receive my package. They regretfully and politely said that the package would reach me through "POSTAL PROPER CHANNEL", and that would be delivered to me sharp tomorrow on 02-11-2019.
I have to sign in 3 forms and give the amount of money to postal delivery man. A receipt would also be provided to me.

At least feeling a sigh of relief.
Thanks Friend (s),  @whitestar_999 , @icebags  , @pkkumarcool  , @bssunilreddy 

Update: "ITEM DISPATCHED" as shown in status.from Kolkata Foreign RLO Building...


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 1, 2019)

kg11sgbg said:


> Wel,well,well.
> Might be receiving the Tablet tomorrow at my Office address. (Actually I am hiding this transaction from my spouse!!!!!)
> 
> Today, I went to Kolkata Customs(Foreign Air Mail) deptt.
> ...


Good to hear that you sorted it out.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 1, 2019)

Good to know,post a small review of the tablet here later.


----------



## icebags (Nov 2, 2019)

kg11sgbg said:


> Wel,well,well.
> Might be receiving the Tablet tomorrow at my Office address. (Actually I am hiding this transaction from my spouse!!!!!)
> 
> Today, I went to Kolkata Customs(Foreign Air Mail) deptt.
> ...


great to hear that. but, you could have saved the taxi fare, if you just waited few more days.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 2, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Good to know,post a small review of the tablet here later.


Oh! Sure.
Shall post pics and comments,briefly about the tablet.


icebags said:


> great to hear that. but, you could have saved the taxi fare, if you just waited few more days.


Very Truly and well said...
From my office to Customs Deptt. location,it took Rs.99.00 by OLA(Single passenger not SHARE, Micro car choice- White ZEST car)
While returning,it took Rs.8.00 by mini-bus(Though I had to walk a few hundred metres of distance on each side of location).


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 2, 2019)

Alas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I didn't receive the tablet,nor could I pay.
Stayed at office till 04:48p.m. afternoon.
Office Hours(10:00a.m. to 05:00p.m.)

No Post man came to our office. None contacted.
Seems they have stolen the Tablet.

@whitestar_999 ; @icebags ; @bssunilreddy ; @pkkumarcool  what is your take on the following by Postal Deptt. of India


> Reason : Item wrongly directed Measure : Item forwarded/redirected


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 2, 2019)

Wait for others(who ordered from aliexpress).


----------



## icebags (Nov 3, 2019)

there is a chance postman did not query well for the recipient, if it's an office address. it came from g.p.o & you need to pay a visit there the next day. and yah, keep paying attention to phone rings.

they normally deliver properly to home addresses, not sure about office addresses. and they may be lazy enough not to call, depends.

carry enough office and home address proofs and also identity proofs.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 3, 2019)

icebags said:


> there is a chance postman did not query well for the recipient, if it's an office address. it came from g.p.o & you need to pay a visit there the next day. and yah, keep paying attention to phone rings.
> 
> they normally deliver properly to home addresses, not sure about office addresses. and they may be lazy enough not to call, depends.


But our office a well renowned Public Sector office of India,is situated besides the Park street another well known road of central Kolkata. in fact it could be depicted as one of the elite locations in Kolkata.
Fact is that,the postman never came,nor did he ring me to convey any message or communication.

Actually,these people are very,very unpredictable as well as callous in their duties,NOT ALL of course.
Let me wait for Monday and see what happens.


----------



## icebags (Nov 3, 2019)

kg11sgbg said:


> But our office a well renowned Public Sector office of India,is situated besides the Park street another well known road of central Kolkata. in fact it could be depicted as one of the elite locations in Kolkata.
> Fact is that,the postman never came,nor did he ring me to convey any message or communication.
> 
> Actually,these people are very,very unpredictable as well as callous in their duties,NOT ALL of course.
> Let me wait for Monday and see what happens.


ya, gpo is at park street itself, better pay a visit with the print out of the tracker, at lunchtime by walk.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 3, 2019)

icebags said:


> ya, gpo is at park street itself, better pay a visit with the print out of the tracker, at lunchtime by walk.


No, Friend a bit of error in your info.
G.P.O. is located on Netaji Subhas Bose Road,Kolkata-1,besides the B.B.D. Bag.
Ours is at Kolkata-71.

Please note the difference in Pin codes.

Both locations are nearly 3 Kms apart.


----------



## icebags (Nov 3, 2019)

i see. don't let the distance stop you from visiting !


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 4, 2019)

Got at last.

IT IS THE SH!T OF A TABLET.
Sorry,that I am unable to post images here.

If you people buy Chinese Tablets, then Go in for brands like- TECLAST; ALLDOCUBE; VOYO; CHUWI

This BDF is just another cr@p amongst the false lot of tablets...

It really has 4GB RAM and 64GB ROM with 1920x1080 screen resolution.

But Mediatek MT6580 chip based CPU is just my foot with the obsolete Mali T400GPU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Only wifi is running normally,but inspite of claimed 4G network connection, IT IS JUST A BIG FAD.

Total money gone into waste through the drain.


----------



## icebags (Nov 5, 2019)

why went through all the trouble to order it in the first place ? 
as far as i know tenida didn't buy it.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 5, 2019)

OMG! all the hassle and trouble for a Chinese tablet...
Didn't you read the specification before buying ?

And also beware that there are lots of fake products in Aliexpress. 
Don't go by the image description of the product in the site. The FINAL product which you receive could be a totally different one.

BUY CAREFULLY!!!


----------



## pkkumarcool (Nov 5, 2019)

kg11sgbg said:


> Got at last.
> 
> IT IS THE SH!T OF A TABLET.
> Sorry,that I am unable to post images here.
> ...



You can post imgur links 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 5, 2019)

pkkumarcool said:


> You can post imgur links
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes Imgur links can be posted without doubt

Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pkkumarcool (Nov 5, 2019)

Please post tablet image and do review.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 5, 2019)

1). Postman from G.P.O. handed over me this:--->
   *i.imgur.com/lqrSgFj.jpg
Sorry for my mistake + error. Actually,the customs duty was Rs.1876.00, not Rs.1786.00 as I mentioned earlier. My,bad. Sorry,Friends.

2).  After cutting open:--->
*i.imgur.com/nV6j53W.jpg

It was really the positive aspect of sending the Tablet through a very tight and tough Air bubble wrap pack.

3).  Tablet Pack;--->
      *i.imgur.com/lbkQN8I.jpg

There  goes  the packet,which looks elegant yet  simplicty redefined.

4).  More Robustness and Care;--->
*i.imgur.com/Z9rUcOx.jpg

This is the art and style of true careful + robust packaging. The white rectangular sleek paper box houses the adapter,usb-to-dc.pin charger cable,usb-to-type-c(micro) cable,sim ejector pin tool, one micro(type-c)-to- usb small adapter. The large rectangular tough polyfoam pack houses the tablet,manual and one extra screen guard.

5). Accessories:--->
*i.imgur.com/lKjIBoZ.jpg

Accessories galore....

6).  BDF-819:--->
*i.imgur.com/pmjjynL.jpg

Ultimately, the Tablet which is out from its chamber.

7).  BDF-819...
*i.imgur.com/qj55Dtn.jpg

The rear side of the Tablet.


All pics, taken inside my office premises during recess period/tiffin hrs.

A very petty Tablet,yet using it from yesterday.

wifi experience and touch screen fluidity is excellent. Minimal software installed,NO BLOATWARE.

The microSDHC TFT card is ultimately recognized,by the tablet. I bought a 64GB microSDHC from aliexpress. Actually you have to push a little bit inside the slot which renders it tightly inside the slot.

Only con is that Jio sim is recognized but network not working in the tablet.
This tablet supports only B3 B7 B20 bands of LTE(4G) networks. Jio runs on B3 network band,but still no connection.
*Any Help would be appreciated. *


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 5, 2019)

pkkumarcool said:


> Please post tablet image and do review.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Friend posted through Imgur,but only links are appearing. How to post images directly?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 5, 2019)

kg11sgbg said:


> Friend posted through Imgur,but only links are appearing. How to post images directly?


Right click on imgur image to get the direct link(if image gets zoomed in browser itself then you can also right click on it to see the link in properties).e.g. for 1st pic it is *i.imgur.com/y0LOl6b.jpg now post the link between img & /img each enclosed in square bracket *& [forward slash img]


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 5, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Right click on imgur image to get the direct link(if image gets zoomed in browser itself then you can also right click on it to see the link in properties).e.g. for 1st pic it is *i.imgur.com/y0LOl6b.jpg now post the link between img & /img each enclosed in square bracket *& [forward slash img]


Thank You Friend,very much.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 5, 2019)

@whitestar_999 , the issues about Jio sim
How to resolve???
It is being recognized by tablet,but cannot connect to network???!!!


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 5, 2019)

kg11sgbg said:


> @whitestar_999 , the issues about Jio sim
> How to resolve???
> It is being recognized by tablet,but cannot connect to network???!!!


Not sure,usually phones/tablets meant for one region/country usually don't work in other regions/countries especially with 4g/volte networks.I suggest asking at xda forums where there are many experts incl from India too so more chances of getting an explanation.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Nov 6, 2019)

How much total you had to pay for this tablet.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 6, 2019)

pkkumarcool said:


> How much total you had to pay for this tablet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Total cost including Customs duty came to be Rs.8,535.00 INR


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 6, 2019)

One thing, Friend @whitestar_999 
Airtel 4G sim works in this Tablet but not JiO 4G nor VODAFONE 4G sims!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 6, 2019)

It may be because of the different MHz spectrum(850,900,1800,2100,2300) used by the 3 providers in your city.I think airtel 4g at 900MHz is working with your tablet.
List of LTE networks in Asia - Wikipedia


----------



## pkkumarcool (Nov 7, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> It may be because of the different MHz spectrum(850,900,1800,2100,2300) used by the 3 providers in your city.I think airtel 4g at 900MHz is working with your tablet.
> List of LTE networks in Asia - Wikipedia




Airtel uses 2300 MHz TD-LTE band to offer the service


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 7, 2019)

pkkumarcool said:


> Airtel uses 2300 MHz TD-LTE band to offer the service
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Check the above wiki link,it also uses 900,1800 & 2100MHz band(900 & 1800 bands are being diverted from 3g to 4g & the reason why 3g is shutting down soon).


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 8, 2019)

Now Airtel4G sim initializes network,after one level of webpage or site,it says no cellular network,try wifi?????????
@whitestar_999 ,what is this???


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 8, 2019)

Try at xda forums,you should get better replies there.May be the airtel network is doing some check like imei/hardware id after initial successful connection & then decide to disconnect service as device not found as per specifications provided by telecom ministry in India.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 8, 2019)

*i.imgur.com/Eyg84zA.jpg
See the Network bar on the upper right hand corner.

*i.imgur.com/uHYBSvr.jpg

The Google app opens showing network is normal.
But now comes the catch,when I try to open the page about "Deepin Linux" it gives this;--->

*i.imgur.com/mdkHiI1.jpg

The thin horizontal bar starts and then stops there,taking eons....

Ultimately,this:--->

*i.imgur.com/1LyHHCc.jpg

*HIGHLY FRUSTRATING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 8, 2019)

Like I said,it may be airtel restricting your device net access even if it shows connected to 4g,may be google app works because its data traffic is not affected/filtered by this. Only xda forum guys should be able to tell with some certainty.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 10, 2019)

As a careless fool and moron I had BRICKED my new Tablet,while I tried to flash TWRP Recovery......................................................................................................................................................................................

Screen stuck at Boot Logo..............................................................................................................


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 10, 2019)

kg11sgbg said:


> As a careless fool and moron I had BRICKED my new Tablet,while I tried to flash TWRP Recovery......................................................................................................................................................................................
> 
> Screen stuck at Boot Logo..............................................................................................................


Immediately go to xda forum before attempting anything else.Also if I recall correctly,TWRP is only installed after the bootloader is unlocked.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 11, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Immediately go to xda forum before attempting anything else.Also if I recall correctly,TWRP is only installed after the bootloader is unlocked.


Through ADB terminal,all the commands performed successfully without any failure,but the tablet is soft bricked.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 11, 2019)

Already posted to XDA forum about the problem,even posted on message center at Aliexpress to  SHENZHEN BDF TOUCH TECHNOLOGY  CO.,LTD.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 11, 2019)

Have you confirmed the bootloader was unlocked before installing TWRP?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 11, 2019)

Yes, bootloader was unlocked by me,before the invocation of TWRP coomand

1).adb> fastboot devices

Device name given in alphanumeric

2).adb>fastboot oem unlock

Success,showing how much milliseconds it took. No Failure/Error  message.

3).adb>* fastboot  flash recovery recovery.img   (TWRP Recovery)*

Success,showing how much milliseconds it took. No Failure/Error message.

4).adb> fastboot reboot bootloader

5).adb> fastboot erase cache

6).adb> fastboot reboot


Only the above six commands given by me,with success on all.

But after proper reboot, the screen plays the BDF animation logo(with normal start off) and then freezes indefinitely.

@whitestar_999 , my Friend anything wrong with those commands???


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 11, 2019)

I have no experience with unlocking bootloader, @SaiyanGoku might know something. Also as I understand,not all TWRP versions are compatible with all devices(e.g.latest redmi note 7/7 pro required an experimental/non-regular version of TWRP at the time of their launch).


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 11, 2019)

Do you have any official or ported TWRP image which is confirmed to work with your device? Incompatible ones would cause issues.

These images are device specific. Share link from where you got current twrp file.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 11, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Do you have any official or ported TWRP image which is confirmed to work with your device? Incompatible ones would cause issues.
> 
> These images are device specific. Share link from where you got current twrp file.


[URL] *unofficialtwrp.com/twrp-3-2-3-mt6580/[/URL]


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 11, 2019)

kg11sgbg said:


> *unofficialtwrp.com/twrp-3-2-3-mt6580/


Link says its for a phone. 
Did you check if this was reported to work on your tablet specifically or did you assume it'll just work?
Different devices have different partitioning schemes and different bootloading process. 
Check if you can get stock recovery from OEM and then flash it over using fastboot. DO NOT experiment with it unless you have a complete backup + fastboot image available.

Why do you want to flash TWRP on it btw?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 11, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Link says its for a phone.
> Did you check if this was reported to work on your tablet specifically or did you assume it'll just work?
> Different devices have different partitioning schemes and different bootloading process.
> Check if you can get stock recovery from OEM and then flash it over using fastboot. DO NOT experiment with it unless you have a complete backup + fastboot image available.
> ...


Sorry,for my eagerness and noobism,for which I had bricked the tablet.
I assumed that would work,as the Tablet: BDF-819 is running under Mediatek MTK6580 chipset pocessor.

I wanted to flash TWRP such that,I could install and run Magisk tool in it. Subsequently (IF POSSIBLE) could go in for flashing a custom rom.


----------



## Flash (Nov 11, 2019)

kg11sgbg said:


> Subsequently (IF POSSIBLE) could go in for flashing a custom rom.


Even to do this, shouldn't you have a working recovery for the tablet?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 11, 2019)

kg11sgbg said:


> Sorry,for my eagerness and noobism,for which I had bricked the tablet.
> I assumed that would work,as the Tablet: BDF-819 is running under Mediatek MTK6580 chipset pocessor.
> 
> I wanted to flash TWRP such that,I could install and run Magisk tool in it. Subsequently (IF POSSIBLE) could go in for flashing a custom rom.


Are there any custom roms for this tablet?
I'm not sure if you can boot into recovery but there is a chance you can hard reset it if you can get into fastboot.
Talk to the seller to get you stock recovery.img or just use it as a paperweight.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 11, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Are there any custom roms for this tablet?
> I'm not sure if you can boot into recovery but there is a chance you can hard reset it if you can get into fastboot.
> Talk to the seller to get you stock recovery.img or just use it as a paperweight.



Contacted to the seller, through AliExpress Message Center.
Their PR Manager some Ms. LuLu, assured me of every help by sending a firmware through link,onto my e-mail.

Also contacted the company and addressed the issue/problem at
[URL="*www.bdfpad.com/en/contact.asp?ClassID=Contact Us"]Shenzhen BDF Technology Co., Ltd., Best Android Tablet from China[/URL]


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 11, 2019)

kg11sgbg said:


> As a careless fool and moron I had BRICKED my new Tablet,while I tried to flash TWRP Recovery......................................................................................................................................................................................
> 
> Screen stuck at Boot Logo..............................................................................................................


Same here I bricked my Motorola G6 and had to sell it off by again flashing it with stock ROM from a local software wala. I paid him 1k for that. Shoud not do it without having complete knowledge of flashing.


----------



## topgear (Nov 12, 2019)

kg11sgbg said:


> Contacted to the seller, through AliExpress Message Center.
> Their PR Manager some Ms. LuLu, assured me of every help by sending a *firmware* through link,onto my e-mail.
> 
> Also contacted the company and addressed the issue/problem at
> Shenzhen BDF Technology Co., Ltd., Best Android Tablet from China



get it and flash t using SP Flash Tool. Everything should be back to normal.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 12, 2019)

AT LAST RESURRECTED/UNBRICKED THE BDF-819 TABLET FROM IT'S STATE OF PAPERWEIGHT TO A MEDIA DEVICE(PETTY TABLET PC).

Again returned to Normal as after factory settings...

Thank You all my Friends.
Also a great Thanks to *BDF TOUCH TECHNOLOGIES COMPANY LTD., SHENZHEN , CHINA* for the immense help in providing me the stock ROM/FIRMWARE of this Tablet.

Just asking @whitestar_999  and @meetdilip , which settings shall I go for Airtel 4G sim settings in my Tablet?






OR 





Because both the settings are for Airtel 4G LTE Sim...

Only at Kolkata Circle, MCC:404 and MNC:31 by default.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 12, 2019)

^ Use first one without any proxy. If that doesn't works, try second one.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 12, 2019)

I think the settings with proxy is used to stop redirects to airtel own site(kind of like home page) when opening any web page at launch but not sure.

P.S. btw can you explain the exact procedure here,it may help others in future.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 12, 2019)

I am unable to root the BDF-819 Tablet......


@SaiyanGoku , any Help friend?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 12, 2019)

kg11sgbg said:


> I am unable to root the BDF-819 Tablet......
> 
> 
> @SaiyanGoku , any Help friend?


Don't try to root it unless you have a working TWRP.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 13, 2019)

*Please don't flash TWRP in the tablet if there is no ported/supported version for the model you are using. There is 100% chance of bricking.*

First you should be certain that the Devs support is present for the Model No. (matching only the CPU is not enough).
Each TWRP is differently compiled for all devices and even the unlocking bootloader method is different.

You got lucky in restoring the device back to factory state.

Rooting is possible without boot-loader unlock, but I suggest to refrain from it. It will raise 10 more problems while solving 1.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 14, 2019)

Zangetsu said:


> *Please don't flash TWRP in the tablet if there is no ported/supported version for the model you are using. There is 100% chance of bricking.*
> 
> First you should be certain that the Devs support is present for the Model No. (matching only the CPU is not enough).
> Each TWRP is differently compiled for all devices and even the unlocking bootloader method is different.
> ...


Thanks  @Zangetsu , accepting your wise advice.
If I root with KingRoot app. will that be an issue?

Regarding, Luck of restoration, I'm really THANKFUL to SHENZHEN BDF TOUCH TECHNOLOGY CO., LTD., for their ardent support. Otherwise factory resetting or unbricking would hadn't be possible.
They provided me with the *STOCK ROM/FIRMWARE *of this Tablet. A big Thanks to them.


----------



## Flash (Nov 15, 2019)

kg11sgbg said:


> If I root with KingRoot app. will that be an issue?


KingRoot doesn't work with all the devices, but you can still push your luck though.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 15, 2019)

Kingroot gives partial root access and may not work well with all devices. If anything happens be ready to restore the stock.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 15, 2019)

Successfully ROOTED Tablet with KingRoot PC version.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 17, 2019)

Can 2G/3G network be forced to 4G LTE network? As in the case of my Tablet???


----------



## topgear (Nov 21, 2019)

That tablet device supports 4G so any 4G sim shall work by default in 4G mode ? If it's not you can check network settings of the sim.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 21, 2019)

topgear said:


> That tablet device supports 4G so any 4G sim shall work by default in 4G mode ? If it's not you can check network settings of the sim.


I checked that in their website,and thus went for purchase.
But inside network settings only 2G and 3G radio button are present.
Also during manual registration of networks only Airtel2G and Cellone2G are shown!!!!!
Feels to be duped by the Chinese,my Friend.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 21, 2019)

Though inside ,Settings-> Cellular Network->Preferred network type-> 4G(selected) and 3G radio buttons present.
But,under Preferred networks-> 2G or 3G radio buttons only present.
???????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## icebags (Nov 22, 2019)

kg11sgbg said:


> Though inside ,Settings-> Cellular Network->Preferred network type-> 4G(selected) and 3G radio buttons present.
> But,under Preferred networks-> 2G or 3G radio buttons only present.
> ???????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


that is some question Miss Lulu can certainly provide you an answer with.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 22, 2019)

icebags said:


> that is some question Miss Lulu can certainly provide you an answer with.


Who is miss lulu?

Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## icebags (Nov 22, 2019)

bssunilreddy said:


> Who is miss lulu?
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


BDF Tablets from SHENZHEN China
lol


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 22, 2019)

icebags said:


> that is some question Miss Lulu can certainly provide you an answer with.


She has already ascertained that thae Tablet is 4G compliant.
*It runs on Network Band B3 B7 B20 for 4G LTE!
*
In my case* only Airtel 4G *sim seems to be recognised,not *VODAFONE 4G* or *JiO* *4G*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 22, 2019)

kg11sgbg said:


> She has already ascertained that thae Tablet is 4G compliant.
> *It runs on Network Band B3 B7 B20 for 4G LTE!
> *
> In my case* only Airtel 4G *sim seems to be recognised,not *VODAFONE 4G* or *JiO* *4G*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Check the below table(from List of LTE networks in Asia - Wikipedia ),jio & vodafone-idea must be running other bands in Kolkata so only airtel B3 band is compatible with your tablet(no B7 & B20 band in India).


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 22, 2019)

Admitted @whitestar_999  my friend about the network band compatibility.
But why is the tablet taking ages to open a site/page????


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 22, 2019)

Check the page loading with proxy sites/opera vpn to rule out any dns issue.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 23, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Check the page loading with proxy sites/opera vpn to rule out any dns issue.


In that case,do  I need to install the opera mini browser for android and check it?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 23, 2019)

kg11sgbg said:


> In that case,do  I need to install the opera mini browser for android and check it?


Yes,or you can use some free web proxy like anonymouse.org(only support http for free use),hidemyass etc.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 23, 2019)

Airtel 4G LTE network  SUCKS here at Kolkata....


----------



## topgear (Nov 24, 2019)

kg11sgbg said:


> Airtel 4G LTE network  SUCKS here at Kolkata....



In terms of pure 4g speed yes but it has got sufficient speed even in 3g mode so opening a website should not be an issue.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 24, 2019)

@whitestar_999  and @topgear , Friends, I am confused and bewildered at so different types of Airtel (APN) settings....WHICH ONE TO CHOOSE?
Different people have posted different settings in youtube and Google,all claiming to be the latest 2019 settings?????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## topgear (Nov 24, 2019)

kg11sgbg said:


> @whitestar_999  and @topgear , Friends, I am confused and bewildered at so different types of Airtel (APN) settings....WHICH ONE TO CHOOSE?
> Different people have posted different settings in youtube and Google,all claiming to be the latest 2019 settings?????????????????????????????????????????????????



Use the default setting. Or here I'm quoting mine ( Works like a charm with any pack )

Name  : Airtel Internet
APN : airtelgprs.com
Proxy, Port,Username,Password, Server, MMSC,MMS Proxy, MMS Port : Not Set
MCC : 404
MNC : 31
Authentication Type : Not Set
Apn Type : default,supl
Apn Protocol : IPv4
APN Roaming Protocol : IPv4
APN enable/disable : APn enabled ( Option Greyed Out )
Bearer : Unspecified
MVNO Type : None
MVNO Value : Not Set

Using these setting on Asus Zenfone Max Pro m1

BTW, When I activate netpack on Airtel it shows a redirect error while browsing some websites but after I restart the phone I can browse normally as usually. Happens only when I activate netpack.

BTW, Make sure you have 4G VOLTE enabled in option.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 24, 2019)

Go with above suggested settings.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 24, 2019)

@whitestar_999  and @topgear  ;
I have modified/changed settings of Airtel APN as @topgear  suggested onto my BDF-819 tablet.
Initially opening a page or site is happening a bit slower than normal,but when I am onto nested levels inside a page/site through links,then it is taking eons to open.
Ultimately, final page/site  is not opening.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 24, 2019)

Try browsing the same site via anonymouse.org(only support http for free users).


----------



## topgear (Nov 25, 2019)

kg11sgbg said:


> @whitestar_999  and @topgear  ;
> I have modified/changed settings of Airtel APN as @topgear  suggested onto my BDF-819 tablet.
> Initially opening a page or site is happening a bit slower than normal,but when I am onto nested levels inside a page/site through links,then it is taking eons to open.
> Ultimately, final page/site  is not opening.



If possible do upload a short video. BTW, just checked the images you posted about the network issue.  From those images I figured you were not connected to the internet via mobile network because as soon as you connect there's two very tiny data upload download indicators appear just beside the network level indicator.


----------

